# Flounder fall run approaching. Flounder up to 23&quot;



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Flounder gigging in the POC area has been great lately. We did have to battle the thunderstorms, but the flounder were there waiting for us once we we were able to safely get on the water. 
An upswing in the tide level had us on the move over the past weekend looking for clear and productive water. 
We had a few larger flounder show up occasionally over the last couple of trips 20-23"

Things should continue improve as we get closer to the fall pattern.

We have plenty of openings left going into the end of the season

Remember - no gigging flounder in November. We will be running Black Drum and Sheepshead gigging trips during this time

December - we are allowed 2 flounder per person 1st-14th. Limits go back to 5 per person on the 15th. 
This is the time to target trophy size flounder in the cooler clear water.

Call, text or email

[email protected]

3617812161


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

